# Taste of the wild



## MR.G

Just wandering how many people use taste of the wild and if they like it.I am in the process of switching food for my 9wk old pup.She is currently on Iams puppy thats what the breeder had her on. I was going to switch to wellness but was told taste of the wild was also good. Both are avail.at a local petsmart.Thanks


----------



## ShenzisMom

I feed TOTW. I love it. 

Although, do not think that the 3(4?) different kinds are interchangable. You can still feed the different kinds, but remember to do a slow switch, about 15-20 days.

Recently there were two people on the forum(including myself) who made this mistake, so just forwarning


----------



## gsdraven

I don't think that TOTW is appropriate for puppies, too much calcium. Wellness LBP is a good food for a growing puppy.


----------



## SouthernNdN

I've looked for Wellness, and have found it, however I'm unable to find it in a 3-5lb bag to try first. They only sale the large bags here for around $30, I do not want to buy one and found the Nuhkia doesn't like it, therefore I'm on a wall trying what to switch to. 

Unfortunately the Innova puppy I have her on, the retailers don't carry the LBP kind, which is what the vet told me to switch to. So I have no idea what to switch to.


----------



## Lucy Dog

This has been discussed plenty of times if you want to read some of the numerous old threads on the subject, but to sum it up, don't feed TOTW to a large breed puppy under 18 months (24 to really be safe). It has too much calcium.


----------



## gsdheeler

Taste of the wild or Wellness is a better choice than IAMS. 
I've had my 13 month old on TOTW salmon, since I got her at 4 months, breeder was feeding Fromm. I would feed Fromm but I can't get it in this area. TOTW was the closes thing to it. She also gets chic necks, & backs, raw meaty bones, eggs, and veggies. My male is on Chic soup for the dog lovers soul. Same company as TOTW, he has food allergies, and is doing well on it.


----------



## roxy84

gsdheeler said:


> Taste of the wild or Wellness is a better choice than IAMS.
> .


id agree this is an accurate statement in general, but not necessarily in this application.

if the higher Ca in TOTW causes any serious growth problem, then no, it wont have turned out being better than iams. even on iams, genetics will take the dog to whatever adult size they were meant to be.


----------



## DolphinGirl

I just put my 5 mo old on TOTW last week. It said it was for all ages. I have switched his food every time now...so, Should I switch it back to Eagle Pack? I did notice he had a significant growth this last week on this food. typically 2-3lbs. I tool him in and it was 4.5lbs growth...eek!


----------



## golfbum

TOTW is on the higher side of what most recommend to feed to LBP, however I dont feel that a well bred GSD (female) would be a problem. They are hardly a true LBP and most will top out at 50-60 pounds. If you are super worried about it feed the lamb version as it has a lower cal level then the others. As fed it is 1.6 while another highly valued company is 1.7. I am feeding the wetlands to my 14 month old and lamb to my 12 week old. I was feeding Acana and Orejin before this and they do much better on TOTW. For the price TOTW cant be beat! Also a 30 pound bag of TOTW lasted me 6 days longer then the 29.7 pound bag of Orejin? I was feeding 4 cups to maintain on it and only 3.5-4 on TOTW. (This could be do to slower growth rates however) I liked the LBP formula from Orejin and my dog looked great but I hated Acana and both dogs have struggled on it. They both seem to be doing really well on TOTW.


----------



## LaRen616

I feed my GSD TOTW and he loves it. I rotate through all 4 formulas.

I wouldn't feed a puppy TOTW though. I would wait until the dog is at least a year old before being put on this kibble.


----------



## DolphinGirl

ok..I bought a bag of Eagle Pack and mixed it with the TOTW. I will keep him on that until he's about 18mo


----------



## Stosh

I started with Nature's Variety but Stosh just didn't like it. So I switched to Orijen, driving 90 mins to get it because I was convinced it's the best and he's done really well on it. Because it's so expensive, I bought a bag of TOTW- the red meat formula- to make the Orijen go farther and he LOVES the TOTW. Paws down, it's his favorite food! He loves it so much that I have to give it to him after he eats the Orijen or he'd push it to the side. So I think he'll be a TOTW dog from now on


----------



## doggiedad

there's lots of preminum foods out there. pick one. if that
doesn't work or your dog doesn't like it pick another one.


----------



## Jinxia

So I've been having typical stubborn GSD food situation. It started around Xmas when she lived with our relative for a few months while we moved. During which time I am told she was spoiled so when she got back to us we've been doing the whole "eat when I put the food down or you can wait until dinner". It seemed like it was working ... but 2 months later she is still super hesitant about her food. She was on Wellness LBP before and switched her to Wellness core around the 1 year mark. Now she's still being stubborn about Wellness core original recipe so I just bought a bag for TOTW Wetlands to try it out. I don't know if it's her stubbornness about food now or that she doesn't like the taste of it. Overall TOTW saves us a bit of money for the non-chicken formulas so that helps. How long should I wait to see if she's going to like the food before I try another formula? I mean I don't want to give in to her stubbornness but I don't want to force her to eat something she doesn't like the taste of either.

I miss the days she would come running whenever she knew I was about to feed her. She would even whine if I made her do too much obedience work before letting her take the food. Now she barely wants to come into the kitchen to take the food when I let her take it. I've even tried moving the food to somewhere else in case it's the kitchen she doesn't like. 

How is the TOTW Prairie formula compared to the Wetlands?


----------



## NancyJ

You have replied to an OLD thread. Right now TOTW has been recalled due to Samonella and a lot of folks are moving to other brands. At the very least you should check to make sure the bag you bought was not one of those recalled. .......


----------



## krystyne73

jocoyn said:


> You have replied to an OLD thread. Right now TOTW has been recalled due to Samonella and a lot of folks are moving to other brands. At the very least you should check to make sure the bag you bought was not one of those recalled. .......


I thought the recall was just for the basic Diamond brand? I've been feeding my dogs TOTW for years now. I just bought some last week. No recall here. 

I was checking here because my 5 mon old puppy is refusing to eat his puppy kibble because he can smell the dogs eating TOTW LOL I have started mixing the 2 dog foods. I was wondering if I can switch him to TOTW since he is an Aussie, not a LBP.


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog

LaRen616 said:


> I feed my GSD TOTW and he loves it. I rotate through all 4 formulas.
> 
> I wouldn't feed a puppy TOTW though. I would wait until the dog is at least a year old before being put on this kibble.


I TOTALLY AGREE!!!
Here are some other good brands to throw in your mix

Orijen, Acana, Horizon Legacy, Go, Endurance Only. Fromm, Merrick, Precise Holistic, Wellness Core, Castor and Pollux Natural Ultramix G.F. Earthborn Holistic, Primitive Natural, Evo, Go! Fit and Free, Nature’s Variety Instinct, Pinnacle Peak Protein Formula, Solid Gold, Timberwolf, Canidea Pure Elements, Darford Zero/G Dog Food


----------



## obelinux

The authorized ToTW importer in India recommends ToTW Wetlands for 5 months, and then rotate between Pacific Stream Canine Formula and Canyon River Feline Formula, the only options available in India.

Does it make sense? A lot of people here are saying calcium levels are too high for young dogs, and I don't want to mess up my puppy's system


----------



## BlackGSD

obelinux said:


> The authorized ToTW importer in India recommends ToTW Wetlands for 5 months, and then rotate between Pacific Stream Canine Formula and Canyon River Feline Formula, the only options available in India.
> 
> Does it make sense? A lot of people here are saying calcium levels are too high for young dogs, and I don't want to mess up my puppy's system



I would NOT feed a puppy/dog CAT FOOD!


----------



## BlackGSD

krystyne73 said:


> I thought the recall was just for the basic Diamond brand? I've been feeding my dogs TOTW for years now. I just bought some last week. No recall here.
> 
> I was checking here because my 5 mon old puppy is refusing to eat his puppy kibble because he can smell the dogs eating TOTW LOL I have started mixing the 2 dog foods. I was wondering if I can switch him to TOTW since he is an Aussie, not a LBP.


Why not just feed Mojo one of the TOTW puppy formulas??


----------



## Madjukes

Honestly, the TOTW adult food is fine. The studies done for calcium/phosphorous levels have only found significant differences in puppy growing health at 3%+ for calcium. TOTW is only at 2%.


----------



## Madjukes

If you take a close look at the nutritional facts, often the puppy/adult food for one brand will both be higher in calcium/protein than the puppy/adult food for another brand. There is no industry standard. And the difference between the two in the same brand is minute; .3% difference usually, with a 1% error margin.


----------



## NancyJ

krystyne73 said:


> I thought the recall was just for the basic Diamond brand? I've been feeding my dogs TOTW for years now. I just bought some last week. No recall here.
> 
> I was checking here because my 5 mon old puppy is refusing to eat his puppy kibble because he can smell the dogs eating TOTW LOL I have started mixing the 2 dog foods. I was wondering if I can switch him to TOTW since he is an Aussie, not a LBP.


No .....TOTW was part of the recall. .............. now I think it was only those manufactered in SC. Diamond Pet Recall |


----------



## NancyJ

Madjukes said:


> Honestly, the TOTW adult food is fine. The studies done for calcium/phosphorous levels have only found significant differences in puppy growing health at 3%+ for calcium. TOTW is only at 2%.


That was one study but there are other credible recommendations for less calcium

http://mobile.vetlearn.com/Media/images/pdf/2010/PV/PV0510_Nutrition.pdf


----------



## Mr & Mrs Kirkley

gsdheeler said:


> Taste of the wild or Wellness is a better choice than IAMS.


I thought IAMS was a good food. Awhile back there was a thread about longevity of life and someone whose GSD lived a long time was fed IAMS. Ever since seeing that we've been feeding our puppies IAMS. We chose IAMS Smart Puppy because it's supposed to help with brain development.


----------



## obelinux

BlackGSD said:


> I would NOT feed a puppy/dog CAT FOOD!


Ouch! My bad. Just copied whatever brands the distributor had.


----------



## Zookeep

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I thought IAMS was a good food. Awhile back there was a thread about longevity of life and someone whose GSD lived a long time was fed IAMS. Ever since seeing that we've been feeding our puppies IAMS. We chose IAMS Smart Puppy because it's supposed to help with brain development.


It is not a bad food, I fed it to my dogs at one time. After research, I found there were a lot of better foods out there. It is heavy in grains (corn), and light on the meat compared to other higher quality foods.


----------



## Madjukes

Mr & Mrs Kirkley said:


> I thought IAMS was a good food. Awhile back there was a thread about longevity of life and someone whose GSD lived a long time was fed IAMS. Ever since seeing that we've been feeding our puppies IAMS. We chose IAMS Smart Puppy because it's supposed to help with brain development.


I agree with Zookeep. Iams is more of a "lower quality" dog food, where they include a lot of fillers that have little or no nutritional value for dogs. That's why it is significantly less expensive than some of the more "premium" brands.

More information can be read about them at sites such as dogfoodadvisor.com and dogfoodanalysis.com


----------



## Sharon3963

MR.G said:


> Just wandering how many people use taste of the wild and if they like it.I am in the process of switching food for my 9wk old pup.She is currently on Iams puppy thats what the breeder had her on. I was going to switch to wellness but was told taste of the wild was also good. Both are avail.at a local petsmart.Thanks


Just brought home my 7wk old GSD and he is loving taste of the wild fish formula kibble. His goat is gorgeous and he is growing at a remarkable yet healthy pace. I buy it from chewy.com because they autos hip and have better prices than the pet stores I have found.


----------

